# Murano 2012 Climate Control Display not showing



## alex tokmazeyskiy (Jan 17, 2019)

Since 2 weeks ago, I have noticed that at times climate controls are not displayed when turning temp knobs. Radio and XM display works fine but climate control doesn’t and when switching to another display setting or turning radio off displays climate control. I have also noticed when I turn radio off climate control display is showing again. This only happens randomly and when this happens when I turn off the engine and turn on again issue doesn’t come back. Anyone else experienced this ?


----------

